
MongoDB 3.0 - robin_reala
http://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.0
======
aidos
Can someone tell me what "95% reduction in ops" means. I'd love to have me
some of that, whatever it is.

I once heard a TV commercial claim that their conditioner made your hair 95%
more manageable. I guess it's a bit like that.

~~~
__Joker
Yes, white paper is not to better too. From white paper : "95% reduction in
operational overhead

• MongoDB Ops Manager reduces tasks such as deployment, scaling, upgrades and
backups to just a few clicks or an API call. Continuous, point-in-time backups
and real-time alerting on over 100 system metrics help ensure always-on
availability. Ops Manager is available as part of MongoDB Enterprise Advanced.

• Greater control over MongoDB’s logging granularity coupled with the addition
of severity messages to each log message makes it possible to yield deeper
visibility into the database for diagnostics and debugging, without
overwhelming DBAs or systems with extraneous log data."

Seems like

1\. they have added tools which will be little painless for the some common
ops db tasks.

2\. Better logging for debugging. I.e. a feature for the ops teams or help the
mongo db support better ?

------
ben_pr
The way they advertise this makes me think the old version is a horrible,
slow, piece of junk.

After having spent the better part of two decades working with RDBMS I tried
mongoDB on a couple projects and found it has a place in the world, but a
fairly narrow use case where it actually simplifies things rather than making
them more difficult.

As always I'll wait for an update or two and let someone else try the shiny
new features before I try it out.

~~~
btreecat
>I tried mongoDB on a couple projects and found it has a place in the world,
but a fairly narrow use case where it actually simplifies things rather than
making them more difficult.

This was exactly my experience. I see the usefulness of a flexible schema,
however only in the right situations.

------
xrstf
> "MongoDB 3.0 features [...] enhancements that place MongoDB at the forefront
> of the database market as the standard DBMS for modern applications."

That's a pretty bold statement.

~~~
aikah
Fortunately nobody is going to fail for that this time.

~~~
jkrems
Looking at Google trends for "mean stack" tells a different story
unfortunately:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=mean%20stack](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=mean%20stack)

------
bhouston
This is very interesting, but I don't want to be the first to migrate a
production 2.x DB to 3.0. Can someone else do this and write an article on how
hard it was and if it actually ended up working? :)

~~~
amalag
To change storage engine to WiredTiger, you will need to manually export and
upload the data using mongodump and mongorestore. But you can do it for
members of a replica set separately. [http://docs.mongodb.org/master/release-
notes/3.0-upgrade/](http://docs.mongodb.org/master/release-notes/3.0-upgrade/)

------
egeozcan
Previous discussion about the pre-release announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990377)

------
virmundi
But still no join! Come on. ArangoDB has those and the development has way
less money than MongoDB.

~~~
est
If you need JOIN in document db, you are doing it wrong.

~~~
SigmundA
Says who? Why does DBRef exist? I would like to see any non trivial
application that doesn't use id's to reference between documents. Almost
everyone is doing joins, just in the application layer, which is the worst
place to do them.

[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/database-
references...](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/database-references/)

------
urvader
Global write lock gone?

~~~
s_kilk
It's down to a document-level lock with the new WiredTiger engine.

[http://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.0#performance](http://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.0#performance)

~~~
__Joker
WiredTiger is an optional engine. The default engine( the older one) is
enhanced to collection level concurrency.

If WT engine is better why they haven't at least made it default ? Is it for
backward compatibility ?

~~~
s_kilk
My guess is to make upgrades easier.

You can upgrade to the 3.0 binary without needing to migrate data to the new
storage engine, which takes time.

It wouldn't make sense from an ops standpoint to make an engine-migration
mandatory.

~~~
drmirror
WiredTiger shows a lot of potential, but it would be irresponsible to make
such a radically different engine the default for everyone, even for new
databases, without giving it some time to mature.

------
nrinaudo
I'd be interested in benchmarks comparing this and ToKuMx - from what I
understand, ToKuMx is supposed to have much better read performances than
mongodb 2.x, and this new release doesn't mention anything about improving
this.

ToKuMx is also supposed to use much less disk space, and this is something
that this new release is meant to improve. It'd be interesting to know whether
they caught up.

------
zippoxer
Still waiting for benchmarks comparing WiredTiger with the standard MongoDB
engine.

------
mhamel06
Is the responsive part of the site garbage for anyone else?

